# what to do after seeds germinate



## totalnoobie15 (Oct 20, 2006)

ok so i have heard that you can just lay your seeds on a piece of rockwool and ideally they will absorb water then send a root throught the rockwool. I guess what i am asking is how do you use the rockwool or hydroton as a grow medium? Do you just place the sprouts in the hydroton? or do you put them in rock wool then in hydroton?  by the way i plan to use a drip system. PLEASE INCLUDE PICTURES!!!!!! I AM A VISUAL PERSON!


----------



## KADE (Oct 20, 2006)

At the very least you will need rockwool starter cubes (~$15 for 100) start your seed either in that... or sprout in a wet paper towel... place the starter cube in the hydroton n surround good so the cube is stable... stick your drip stake in the rockwool and away ya go.


----------



## Brouli (Dec 15, 2006)

http://hydroponics-grow-lights.co.uk/top-tips/aero-pod-bubbler-dwc.htm

hpe that help


----------

